# Another Flipkung Mod



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Another way to customize your FlipKung. This one provides a bit more purchase for the hand on the handle section and keeps the forks minimal. Compact and functional.

Dyed birch and G10- the handle section was increased to 1/2" thick with this mod


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

bet that would be nice with a bit of added weight in the handle, gotta get me one of those soon


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i like this better, one reason i like my dankungs is because of the very thin profile, very nicely done Nathan


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

OH man! That looks very nice. Seriously its like you read my mind with the green/black combo on the steel. I swear, I was just thinking of how sweet that would look last night at work. So many cool options with the Flipkung. An already great design, with a built in self mod option= great idea.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That makes a real nice slingshot like that. That particular one is very pretty.


----------

